# Some new chippin` from the land of snow & cold what have you got to show?



## Lobo69ss (Dec 30, 2013)

[/ATTACH][/ATTACH][/ATTACH]
  When it gets too cold to play outside, I head to the basement, plug in a small window fan to help keep any dust that might decide to play in my lungs & start makin` a few pointy rocks.  Who else has something they`ve made recently?   Feel free to post up your work here, maybe we could use this post for a "what have you knapped recently" area?   Come on ya`ll... show whatcha got


----------



## oldways (Dec 31, 2013)

Very nice


----------



## Bone pile (Dec 31, 2013)

keep that dust off ya ,nice job on the points
Bone


----------



## Lobo69ss (Jan 1, 2014)

Come on now Boneplie,,, I know you`ve gotta have something you`ve knocked out lately... post `em on here to get this thread going won`tcha?


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Jan 1, 2014)

I know, it isn't correct cause it's heat treated. I'm happy with the point though.


----------



## Lobo69ss (Jan 1, 2014)

Sweet Clovis ya got there... Thanks for showing it & helping to get this thread going... Who else has something? It doesn`t even haveto be a completely finished point or blade, preforms &/or bifaces count as well.  Not everyo who grabs a bopper finishes all in 1 session, I`ve got several pieces that I`ve got going but have run into problems that I`m unsure of how to resolveat this point... set it aside & work on something else til I can figure out where I went wrong with the others on the bench, try `em again later...  sometimes I wind up settin` it back down other times I see something I hadn`t seen or a different way to approach the problem & get to finish it off...


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 4, 2014)

Burlington lost lake


----------



## luckydawg (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice ones. All I ever produce is a pile of flakes and a funny lookin' rock


----------



## YellowKnife (Feb 4, 2014)

Nice Clovis, what would you take fer it....ifn you still had it


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 5, 2014)

Lol, Yellowknife. We'd have to negotiate I reckon. That clovis is in  cache with several other pieces. May be expensive for me to get back.


----------



## jcinpc (Feb 5, 2014)

mine are still inside the host raw coral heads, so I could say I have a few dozen coral newnans right here, lol


----------



## Bone pile (Feb 6, 2014)

If I get a hold of some of that I'll look for those newnans


----------



## pine nut (Feb 6, 2014)

Nice points and rocks!


----------



## Lobo69ss (Feb 6, 2014)

Awwwww, come on now, I was under the impression that there were several knappers on this site, isn`t anyone doing any work? I may be here in the land of cold, (the snow`s only a couple feet deep) but I can still do a little chipping every now & then...


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 7, 2014)

More Burlington


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 11, 2014)

A little chippin from Sunday


----------



## Bone pile (Feb 11, 2014)

here's a Tallahassee I made out of some coral ,it's a little large but what the heck


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 11, 2014)

Looks good BP. Waist a hafting area a bit and pressure flute the base a little and that would be a smokin resharpened Dalton!


----------



## Bone pile (Feb 11, 2014)

yeah there is a lot of debate on were the Dalton and Tallahassee started and stopped


----------



## Lobo69ss (Feb 14, 2014)

Thanks to you guys who have posted their work on here... Hopefully there`ll be a few more with something to add?


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 21, 2014)

Duo flow obsidian


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 22, 2014)

ABO Burlington Snyders. My first indirect percussion piece. Thinned with a whitetail billet struck by a hammerstone


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 25, 2014)

Cherry Quartz knife


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 26, 2014)

Im just learning. Couple of weeks in...

Made a fish arrow w this one.

My first point worth hunting with.

A couple more of my first few...


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 27, 2014)

Looking good buckbacks, keep at it. They look much better than my first ones. It took me a long time to make a point I would even show. The learning curve on the path to knapping is brutal, I would highly recommend attending a knap in and spending some time with some good knappers. We are a friendly fraternity with a desire to pass it on. Most are more than willing to help.


----------



## SELFBOW (Feb 27, 2014)

Ancient Obsession said:


> Looking good buckbacks, keep at it. They look much better than my first ones. It took me a long time to make a point I would even show. The learning curve on the path to knapping is brutal, I would highly recommend attending a knap in and spending some time with some good knappers. We are a friendly fraternity with a desire to pass it on. Most are more than willing to help.



Dig into the trad  forum a little you'll learn what I'm up to


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Feb 28, 2014)

Congrats on your pursuit and the progress you have made. I started the same journey about 7 years ago. It was the third year before I had a bow, arrows, and points that I was satisfied with, but it was and continues to be a fulfilling and exciting way to hunt. I can't even explain the feeling of holding my self bow in my hand and looking down a cane arrow at a stone point.


----------



## dtala (Mar 2, 2014)

couple of Big Sandy types, one not resharpened and the other resharpened....


----------



## willgreer (Mar 3, 2014)

*a new start*

Found some glass n rocks i had hid away.figured i would start trying to break some.im outta practice but these arent to bad.you know how it goes if you aint breakin you aint makin.have become obsessed with hunting with all of my tools and equipment made by my hand.so begins the journey.


----------



## Willjo (Mar 4, 2014)

*points*

here is three flint ridge points I recientley made. It is nice to see a thread like this with so many good knappers showing there points.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Mar 5, 2014)

Good job guys, and I agree Willjo! I have a large late stage western clovis preform that I have been working on using Marty Reuters indirect percussion method. I will post some pics as soon as I take some good ones. I want pics before I break it, lol! It blows my mind what you can do with that method. Huge flake scars, overshots at will, and awesomely thin pieces, and using an antler billet for your punch leaves very small percussion bulbs. Check out Marty's YouTube video on the western clovis punching. It has changed the way I will knap large pieces.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Mar 5, 2014)

I got this one to this point using the hammer stone and billet doing the rocker punch method. Once you start learning how to properly set up your platforms it is amazing what you can do with it. This piece still needs some shaping and a few more large thinning flakes, but should be nice if I don't break it.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Mar 7, 2014)

Finished. My nicest and biggest abo piece by far. 5" long. 
Very satisfying, gotta do this again.


----------



## Willjo (Mar 7, 2014)

Looks like a fine Redstone, I sure would like to fine one like that


----------



## willgreer (Mar 7, 2014)

*thank to willjo!!!*

Thanks to willjo for really resparkin my interest.this man sent me some chippin material out of just the kindness of his heart.you sir are a true human being and its my honor to get to cross paths with you.thank you.now nuff mushy stuff.
Nothin special to show but i will showem anyway.


----------



## Ancient Obsession (Mar 7, 2014)

That's makes two of us Willjo! Looking good Willgreer, keep at it!


----------



## Willjo (Mar 7, 2014)

Glad to see that some of those pieces worked for you James. and it is good to see the weather warming up enough to get outside to chip.


----------

